# Pto working !



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey, thanks for all the help caseman-d, and Don Livingston.
Caseman your parts layout put us on the right track.:homereat: 
Don noticed the extra shifting paw , top left. 
This thing is internal except for the pin it rides on(upper top left. I think this is a load sensing device, if you get to much load on the pto, rather than breaking shafts, pto gears it loads that shift collar increases the spring travel, detente ball drops , spring loaded pin moves inward , uncoupling main shaft to the pto.
The pin should be out about 1 inch when things are right, disengaged 1/2 inch sticking out, and free wheeling pto.:tractorsm :ditto: :cheers: :night: :friends:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
Glad you got it going and didn't have to pull it out. Glad the photo came in handy for you. My scanner quit working so I just take a picture with my digital camera, sometimes it works and others aren't so good. Glad it's all mended for you.
caseman-d


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

to here it is :tractorsm again:blacksuit 
Don L.
spam town


----------

